# Amsterdam : my hometown



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Beautiful, beautiful pictures..


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

*Walking around the Brouwersgracht*

Brouwersgracht

























































Rain over the Keizersgracht












Bloemgracht met Westertoren.


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

*Brouwersgracht and Herengracht.*

Brouwersgracht






















Herengracht


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

A really great looking city! There is a nice mix between old & new :cheers:


----------



## taxi (Feb 22, 2008)

awesome ams


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Absolutely stunning !


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

I miss Amsterdam sooo bad!


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

What a beautiful city.


----------



## CCs77 (Jul 30, 2008)

Recently been ther, it's really a very pretty city.

I love those three rounded buildings, It's a pitty I didn't see them while I was there.

I want an apartment there 



Dutchal1942 said:


> De Meander building at the Kostverlorenvaart ( Amsterdam West )


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

perfect shots - you're a pro.
you absolutely captured the beauty of this city through your lens.


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

marlonbasman said:


> perfect shots - you're a pro.
> you absolutely captured the beauty of this city through your lens.


Dear Marlon,

I dont'consider myself as a pro.Have a lot to learn. I got my son's old 
Canon 5D and he learned me "nightphotography"
So I like golden hour pictures the most and the light in Amsterdam is sometimes fantastic.

gr albertb


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

CCs77 said:


> Recently been ther, it's really a very pretty city.
> 
> I love those three rounded buildings, It's a pitty I didn't see them while I was there.
> 
> I want an apartment there


Your not the only one who doesn't know this building. It's near the Jordaan neighbourhood in Amsterdam West.The name comes from meandering which a river does when is goes for the lower places.

gr albertb


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

*more Amsterdam*

Bridge over Leidsegracht.












Keizersgracht.













Bridge over Keizersgracht.












Part of the Bloemgracht.












Bloemgracht.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Dutchal1942 said:


> Bridge over Leidsegracht.
> 
> 
> Bridge over Keizersgracht.



Beautiful shot. Love the long exposure and cold night sky.


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

*more amsterdam*

Reguliersgracht





















Nieuwe Herengracht












Herengracht. You look towards the Amstel.











Leidsegracht.













Suskind Bridge over de Nieuwe Herengracht.














First snow of this year. 6e december 2012.











Amsterdam Light Festival from 7 dec 2012 till 20 jan 2013.
Here you see the Amstel river with de Blauwburgbridge and on the right the so called Stopera. A combination of townhall and opera buidling. 












Preparing for a photoshoot.




















Artwork on the Amstel.












IN the back you see the famous theatre Carre.


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

Excellent urban showcase, I've enjoyed watching every single picture in this thread.


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Amsterdam is so beautiful!


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

Godius said:


> Excellent urban showcase, I've enjoyed watching every single picture in this thread.


loved to make them.

albertb


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

yes it is!!!

gr albertb


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

The Stopera ( combination of townhall and opera)













the Amstel river 













Museum Hermitage at the Amstel.


----------

